# One Of My Bug Eaters



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 18, 2013)

A few pics of one of the toads I got last week, Any guesses on the species? It is from the southwestern U S A.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodhouse, also known as the Rocky Mountain toad? I know nothing about frogs I just google searched and guessed. I think it's cute though


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2013)

He is so cute. I love toads. Where my parents live up in Northern Michigan, they always have wild toads in the spring and summer. I love catching them. I of course let them go. They are usually in a unsafe area for getting stepped on, so I always move them.


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 19, 2013)

Perhaps a species of spadefoot toad?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 19, 2013)

Benjamin said:


> Perhaps a species of spadefoot toad?



Yes, It is one of five Couchs that I have and hope to reproduce this spring,It looks like a .3.2 group.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2013)

My, my...what big eyes you have!!!


----------



## Amanda1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice eyes...All hail the hypnotoad!


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's a couch's spade foot toad. Look up a picture and see if you think it looks like him


----------

